# tmi sorry but is this poss implantation??



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry guys tmi coming but I went to the loo an hour ago and when I wiped myself there was definate pinky/brown on the tissue!!!!!  Could that be implantation or another clomid s/e?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I posted a reply today about implantation bleeding...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47184.0.html

Fingers crossed 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## ktc (Oct 7, 2005)

Fingers crossed for a BFP. Lots of   

Karen xx


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Fingers crossed it is implantation bleeding your having and you get a BFP soon!


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Today (sorry tmi to come) I have had soooo much white cm - I do not know what to think!  Don't know if its a fertile sign, if its a right sign after what I am not sure was an implantation bleed, I just do not know, never had this much before and do not know what to think - help!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Also getting all sorts of weird dragging feelings in abdo area!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Nikki

The creamy/thick cm is caused by the release of progesterone following ovulation & is completely natural...I've had this when had BFPs & BFN's.

As for the heavy, dragging feelings...again, these can be a side effect of clomid, pg or af symptom.

I appreciate its easier said than done but try not to over analyse all the symptoms as there really is no way of knowing until that positive hpt !  

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks hun so really me and DH got jiggy with it at the right times then judging by today?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

what cycle day did you ovulate


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

15


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

so you're 3 days past ovulation 

if so, then yes, the creamy cm is most likely the result of progesterone being released...so yep, you got jiggy at the right time !!

Also, if you're only 3 dpo then its unlikely that the bleeding you had would've been implantation...implantation occurs between around 5-12dpo.

The bleeding is likely to be a symptom of ovulation...I've not had this much although strangely enough I did this past month (I'm mid 2ww at moment)...it was only a little bit of blood when I wiped. Bleeding around ovulation is a fairly common symptom...

Fingers crossed for you 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Natasha thank you, you are a star, I've never had the bleed before but must be what you say cause that would add up right.  Not sure whether to get jiggy once more tonight for good luck or not!?!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Always good fun...even if its not for babymaking !!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thank you sweetie - you really are an angel


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)




----------

